# Barter for jackhammer?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So my current Master is on vacation and my former Master, who use to work for my current Master, has me working Monday roughing in a bathroom in his poll barn. He is still a Master plumber, but closed up shop. He still has his dewalt jackhammer and offered it up for barter. 

Over the last 2-1/2 years I've rented my current Master's hammer three times at $50 a day with the "you break it you buy it" clause. I have a few plans around the house where I could use it and save some cash, but I really don't use it for my work. 

It's a nice machine, just don't know how much I'd use it. Guess I could always sell it when I'm done.


On another funny note, this year I've changed his sump pump and heater. I get all drain calls he gets for a spif. Great guy! Bad back and bad leg. He was pre crucible where I went through less than a year after it was implemented. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you have the opportunity to barter or purchase a tool like a jackhammer, I'd do it. 

I purchased an electric breaker hammer a while back and have used it a lot.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Justs take the hammer and rough in his barn....
Murpheys Law states...if you dont get it ,, you will certainly end up needing it all the time...and you will regret not having it.. People will be calling you every day wanting a basement floor broken up and you wont have one handy.....

Now if you DO get it... then odds are you wont ever need it for years to break up concrete... you will have a dry spell and it will just sit in the corner collecting dust... In my book if you dont have to break up concrete and you have one ready to go, its still a win--win either way 

I got a nice jack hammer sitting idle in the corner of my shop and its really ok with me


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Right now I just do drain cleaning on my own. All plumbing jobs I run through my Master. The times I've needed it were non plumbing related. 

Not a bad tool to have.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

If it is a Bosch 60lb. electric, they are reliable. Being used is the question.

If he wants to barter for more than half the cost of a new one, I would think twice. Always handy when you need one and no time spent renting one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Right now I just do drain cleaning on my own


What drain machines do you currently use??? Drum or sectional???


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sparky said:


> What drain machines do you currently use??? Drum or sectional???


Both, kinda. The only sectional I have is the k1500. What sucks is I really need to invest in some new cables for it. Spartan 300 and 100 with a General 3/8 cable. Once my 300, which is old, and my backup, which needs to be pieced together from three machines goes, I'm really thinking of going with the k6200. Reviews here aren't all that great here. I would like to get a 1065 or k7500, just waiting for a deal.

The hammer is a 55lb(?) dewalt, about 3-4 years old? I can say I've used it more than I care too, but it's a decent one. I just did underground today. Still not sure if we're doing gravity to his tank or if I have to install a sewage crock. 

Took all of 2 1/2 hours today. Cement Thursday or Friday. 

All material is provided. Deal is barter for the jackhammer and a spartan 100. He's still a good friend, so I consider it a good deal.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That was a tough shot to get standing on the wall.


----------

